# great drinks, great smokes, great ashtray... great old one!!



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

had "company" for my smoke this evening....


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks like one hell of a mini-herf! Love the tray


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Looks like a wonderful evening to me! Great smokes - great beer and great friends! 

CD


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks awesome! Keep it up!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice!!! He got himself a great smoke!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey now
you need to kick that octopuses butt
how dare he try to steal your smokes
Represent Y'all!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

heck yah, beer gars and friends...thats where its at


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks like a great time. Thanks for posting Rick


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

I love the ForrestTrays.


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

Looks very relaxing!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Great pics of some fine smokes! The brew don't look too shabby neither :biggrin:


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Nice combo but remember cephlopods and cigars do not mix well!


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

good times - make sure you don't let your friend smoke all your stogies....


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Sharing is good.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks like some good herfin going on there!!!


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

My kind a day.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice smokes


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Smoking with all your friends again:brick:


----------



## Smoke 'em All (Aug 17, 2008)

I heard candy corn (dragons?) loved the Joya de Nicaragua's, now the evidence is clear. Nice smokes with nice folks.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

You should be the Marketing Rep for the "Forrestray!":lol:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

A cigar always taste better in good company!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

Smoke 'em All said:


> (dragons?)


:huh: dragon?? :arghhhh:

"_Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn_"

I sense a flubbing on the sanity roll - was the horror of gazing upon the great Cthulhu too much for you? :errrr:


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

KaiSQ said:


> My kind a day.


i agree big time as a matter of fact, i think i'm about to do that myself


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey! Dang fine looking tray you got there! So glad you are enjoying it! PM coming with care instructions.....


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh man those are two of my favorite stick. I know you enjoyed those.


----------

